# What Nationality is Your Soul? Just for fun..



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

http://bitecharge.com/play/soulnationality



Mine is ... 
[h=3]Your soul is:[/h][h=3]Italian[/h][h=4]You  have a deep and honest sense of helpfulness, thoughtfulness, and  perspective. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. You are  highly perceptive and you often understand things in a way others can't.  Still, what's most remarkable about you is that you give back more than  you take in. You can be a trusted source of guidance -- one who's a  great example and one who's certainly on the road of enlightenment.[/h]
Pretty spot on actually..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

Your soul is:
[h=4]Brazilian[/h]*A  euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the purest  expression of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full  of bliss and it's contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing  you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone  up. Your memories will forever create smiles!*


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

I got Brazilian too...


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I got Brazilian too...


  Peas in a pod QS!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2015)

Italian here!


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2015)

Kyrgystani?  What the hell?  Just because I like a nice room-temperature glass of Kvass to start the day off right ..........!   Just kiddin', I'm Brazilian.


----------



## Underock1 (May 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/soulnationality
> 
> Mine is ...
> *Your soul is:*
> ...



Oh we love ourselves, don't we? Actually, you _do _come across that way in your posts.
 I got Brazilian like many others here. Put on a Bosa Nova and break out the Bikini wax!


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

Well that was interesting, French,    I'll take it.  
[h=3]Your soul is:[/h][h=3]French[/h][h=4]You are an honest, loving, and remarkably loyal soul. You show your love and affection with your actions and the way you live -- not just with your words. The friendships you create are full of everlasting love and can never be cut apart. The experiences you've had and the memories you've created with your loved ones can never be forgotten. Your friends feel lucky to have you![/h]


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2015)

Brazilian.  Just as I figured.


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh we love ourselves, don't we? Actually, you _do _come across that way in your posts.



I'll take that as a compliment..


----------



## Josiah (May 30, 2015)

Italian despite the fact that I know I answered a number of questions differently than Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

How can you be so sure Josiah?


----------



## Josiah (May 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> How can you be so sure Josiah?



You're sweet and nice and I'm grumpy and selfish.


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

Well..perhaps you are truly deep down sweet and nice and you just don't wanna give yourself a break and admit it..


----------



## Josiah (May 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well..perhaps you are truly deep down sweet and nice and you just don't wanna give yourself a break and admit it..




Nice try, but I'll stick with grumpy and selfish.....and where does the Italian part come in? Don't get me wrong I like Italians but I don't think of them as being excessively introverted.


----------



## Lon (May 30, 2015)

*Italian

**You  have a deep and honest sense of helpfulness, thoughtfulness, and  perspective. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. You are  highly perceptive and you often understand things in a way others can't.  Still, what's most remarkable about you is that you give back more than  you take in. You can be a trusted source of guidance -- one who's a  great example and one who's certainly on the road of enlightenment.*


----------



## Louis (May 30, 2015)

Neanderthal. I knew I should have lied on most of those questions.


----------



## Louis (May 30, 2015)

But seriously, mine came up Brazilian also. The first question...all choices applied equally to me. This doesn't bode well as to the accuracy of the test.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

Louis said:


> But seriously, mine came up Brazilian also. The first question...all choices applied equally to me. This doesn't bode well as to the accuracy of the test.



Key words Louis, "Just for fun".  Yep not very scientific.....but fun...


----------



## Debby (May 30, 2015)

I love doing little quizzes like this and reading through all your comments, from the wee bit that I know of you folks, sounds pretty close to me.  As for me,

*Your soul is:*

*Dutch*

*You are honest, authentic, sincere, and extremely resourceful. You have an appetite for knowledge and a hunger for truth. You are thoughtful and perceptive in everything you do. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. Everyone looks up to you and you're highly regarded, but you're still approachable due to your warm presence. You've learned a lot in your life and you have a lot to teach and give back. You are an exceptional example for others to follow!*


----------



## grannyjo (May 30, 2015)

I'm Dutch too


----------



## Josiah (May 30, 2015)

I wanna be a brooding Norwegian, but for some reason I'm a introspective Italian.


----------



## Louis (May 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Key words Louis, "Just for fun".  Yep not very scientific.....but fun...


True.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 30, 2015)

Dutch here, too.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2015)

Mine came up Irish!


----------



## Warrigal (May 31, 2015)

Where can I see all the outcomes? 
I came out Italian and I'm nothing of the sort.


----------



## Glinda (May 31, 2015)

Mongolian

You have a free spirit and nomadic lifestyle.  Living in a yurt suits you just fine.  Your favorite food is fermented horse milk.


----------



## Underock1 (May 31, 2015)

I think they pulled these personality descriptions from the daily horoscopes. No matter what nationality or sign you are you get told what a wonderful human being you are. Whose going to argue with that?


----------



## Underock1 (May 31, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Mongolian
> 
> You have a free spirit and nomadic lifestyle.  Living in a yurt suits you just fine.  Your favorite food is fermented horse milk.



Love it. Lol.


----------



## Warrigal (May 31, 2015)

Just a thought, souls as the word is generally understood, existed long before the establishment of nation states.
But logic doesn't come into these games, does it?


----------



## Skyking (May 31, 2015)

OK, I didn't take the quiz yet but so far my soul is part mongrel, a mix. I'm part Italian because I love their food and their sense of style. They have a zest for life! I'm part British as my soul lives in their countryside, their music, their laws and loyalties. But most of all my soul is American. It loves our accomplishments in science and technology. The willingness to help when needed. To be strong for what is right. Frankly my soul can find peace and God's good works in any county or continent in the world... You can always tell when I've had a few, as I love almost everybody, everywhere, all the time 

Then I took the quiz and it said French! Ah, Paris... the city of lights, wine, women and the arts.


----------



## Underock1 (May 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Just a thought, souls as the word is generally understood, existed long before the establishment of nation states.
> But logic doesn't come into these games, does it?



No, it shouldn't, but as long as you brought it in. My opinion. The soul is just another concept of the human brain. The brain is all. Having said that, l will now go and cloud mine a little with a gin and tonic. Everyone back to having fun.


----------



## Warrigal (May 31, 2015)

Like love, and being non material it cannot really exist, eh? 

Is there no room for metaphor in your thought processes ?

And apologies to the OP for voicing an off topic thought.


----------



## Underock1 (May 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Like love, and being non material it cannot really exist, eh?
> 
> Is there no room for metaphor in your thought processes ?
> 
> And apologies to the OP for voicing an off topic thought.



Love exists as an emotion. I have been fortunate to know it through out my life.
I use metaphor all the time. What is the soul a metaphor for? The brain? If so, no after life.
We should not be bumming out the fun here. Let's drop it and let me get back to my gin. Still love ya'


----------



## Warrigal (May 31, 2015)

Then what are words 'spirit' and 'personality'  metaphors for?
Both concepts are human constructs yet everyone has a pretty good idea of what they refer to.

My original point, badly made as it was, is that national states are recent inventions.
The idea of soul or spirit, possibly even the idea of personality are much older concepts.

Have some more G & T. You need to chill out just a tad.
I'll take a nap. Hopefully it will revive my sense of humour.

Again, apologies to HollyDolly. Now shall we both drop it?


----------



## merlin (May 31, 2015)

I did the test last night and came out Italian, this morning Brazilian, so I guess my soul is as confused as me about who I am


----------



## Underock1 (May 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Then what are words 'spirit' and 'personality'  metaphors for?
> Both concepts are human constructs yet everyone has a pretty good idea of what they refer to.
> 
> My original point, badly made as it was, is that national states are recent inventions.
> ...



I am now thoroughly chilled. Consider it dropped. I will now drop my cold, heartless body on to the bed as well.
Have a pleasant nap DW. We're good.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 1, 2015)

I guess this is close. Might have to verify with a friend or two. 
[h=3]French[/h][h=4]You are an honest, loving, and remarkably loyal soul. You show your love and affection with your actions and the way you live -- not just with your words. The friendships you create are full of everlasting love and can never be cut apart. The experiences you've had and the memories you've created with your loved ones can never be forgotten. Your friends feel lucky to have you![/h]


----------



## oakapple (Jun 1, 2015)

Brazilian!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 1, 2015)

Some are getting a little serios about this, it IS just for fun.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Some are getting a little serios about this, it IS just for fun.



So true, I get the feeling some actually believe these test results.  LOL!  One actually said I was all sugary sweet and everything nice, polite to boot, I think it even threw in non offensive. :wtf: :lofl::grin:


----------



## oakapple (Jun 1, 2015)

But surely that is true April?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> But surely that is true April?



Now I know the sky is about to cave in.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> I guess this is close. Might have to verify with a friend or two.
> *French*
> 
> *You are an honest, loving, and remarkably loyal soul. You show your love and affection with your actions and the way you live -- not just with your words. The friendships you create are full of everlasting love and can never be cut apart. The experiences you've had and the memories you've created with your loved ones can never be forgotten. Your friends feel lucky to have you!*



awww that's nice...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2015)

According to the test, I don't have a soul! Oh no....lol.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 3, 2015)

Italian for me too.  Can't think why, I would have expected German.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 3, 2015)

Irish


You're the perfect example of kindness and human courtesy one could ever ask for. Empathy flows deep down into your bones. It is really who you are. You have cared for many and healed them with your touch, even at the cost of trusting others when they didn't deserve your trust. To be honest, your love and trust should be cherished and treasured. By being yourself and spreading your healing, you are creating a legacy of kindness and selflessness that will never be forgotten!


----------



## ndynt (Jun 3, 2015)

Italian....what else could I be?  :bigwink:


----------



## charlotta (Jun 7, 2015)

Am I the only one that is Dutch?


----------



## MFP (Oct 24, 2020)

Your soul is:
*Brazilian*
A euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the purest expression of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Italian.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 24, 2020)

My soul is:
Brazilian
A euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the purest expression of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!

How'd they know?


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)

*Your soul is:
Brazilian*
*A euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the purest expression of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!*


----------



## Youngatheart (Oct 24, 2020)

It depends on my mood.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 24, 2020)

I think i have the wrong link,  mine  says:* Your an inbred thief, a liar, dumber than a rock, don't know anything-don't want to know anything, mostly hopeless, wander around lost, evan as a child you weren't worth a damn...*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I think i have the wrong link,  mine  says:* Your an inbred thief, a liar, dumber than a rock, don't know anything-don't want to know anything, mostly hopeless, wander around lost, evan as a child you weren't worth a damn...*


Don't believe it, Jerry, even if it is true. LOL!

Denial is a glorious thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2020)

5 years ago I was Italian. Tonight I'm Dutch.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 24, 2020)

Dutch
*You are honest, authentic, sincere, and extremely resourceful. You have an appetite for knowledge and a hunger for truth. You are thoughtful and perceptive in everything you do. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. Everyone looks up to you and you're highly regarded, but you're still approachable due to your warm presence. You've learned a lot in your life and you have a lot to teach and give back. You are an exceptional example for others to follow!*


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2020)

*Brazilian*
*A euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the purest expression of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!*


----------



## needshave (Oct 24, 2020)

Dutch.....Must be with a lot of Irish persuasions.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 25, 2020)

*Your soul is:
Dutch*
*You are honest, authentic, sincere, and extremely resourceful. You have an appetite for knowledge and a hunger for truth. You are thoughtful and perceptive in everything you do. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. Everyone looks up to you and you're highly regarded, but you're still approachable due to your warm presence. You've learned a lot in your life and you have a lot to teach and give back. You are an exceptional example for others to follow!*


----------



## Pam (Oct 25, 2020)

Canadian 

You live in the hearts of many. You're a great symbol empathy, dignity, care, and uncompromising love. Your compassion is unique, and you truly understand what others are going through. Life brings many ups and downs but you've picked your head up through and through. You will forever be remembered for your remarkable empathy and dignity!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 25, 2020)

*Your soul is:
Dutch*
*You are honest, authentic, sincere, and extremely resourceful. You have an appetite for knowledge and a hunger for truth. You are thoughtful and perceptive in everything you do. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. Everyone looks up to you and you're highly regarded, but you're still approachable due to your warm presence. You've learned a lot in your life and you have a lot to teach and give back. You are an exceptional example for others to follow!*


----------



## Mike (Oct 25, 2020)

It must be stuck, I got Dutch too.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 25, 2020)

How about that, Irish.  To think I am of Irish ancestry it surprised me.  Sometimes I think I am Italian, do not ask why for I know not why.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> How about that, Irish.  To think I am of Irish ancestry it surprised me.  Sometimes I think I am Italian, do not ask why for I know not why.


Maybe because you-a like-a da pasta like-a me!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2020)

*My result shocked me because I am Italian and that's what I got.*

*Italian

You have a deep and honest sense of helpfulness, thoughtfulness, and perspective. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. You are highly perceptive and you often understand things in a way others can't. Still, what's most remarkable about you is that you give back more than you take in. You can be a trusted source of guidance -- one who's a great example and one who's certainly on the road of enlightenment.*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 28, 2020)

*Your soul is:
Brazilian*
*A euphoric soul, you've touched the lives of many with the purest expression of the human spirit: humor, laughter, and love. You are full of bliss and it's contagious to anyone who's had the pleasure of knowing you. Joy runs deep through you, and your warm spirit can cheer anyone up. Your memories will forever create smiles!

☺*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

I am Irish as well.. DNA testing from amazon Irish.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 28, 2020)

*Your soul is:
Dutch*
*You are honest, authentic, sincere, and extremely resourceful. You have an appetite for knowledge and a hunger for truth. You are thoughtful and perceptive in everything you do. Even as a child, you were wise beyond your years. Everyone looks up to you and you're highly regarded, but you're still approachable due to your warm presence. You've learned a lot in your life and you have a lot to teach and give back. You are an exceptional example for others to follow!*

*****

I would say that I am usually "in Dutch" for one thing or another, so I suppose that could fit. 

On the more practical side, I could have easily answered most of those questions any number of ways, depending on my mood.  It was mostly a matter of chance that I answered as I sis at that moment in time.

Tony


----------

